# Matzah has a hot spot?



## Eswmom (Jul 24, 2011)

This past weekend we traveled to a lake house. Today, just before coming home we found a slightly bloody spot on his Mack, under his collar. It is the size of a dime, red and was slightly oozing. He cannot reach it to lick or scratch. He seems fine otherwise. The cottage was hot, ninety degrees, humid and my boy loves to swim. We checked him for ticks, none. We checked for flea, nne. There are ants, spiders, other ground bugs he may have been bit possibly? Do I clip some of his fur to keep it dry? Otherwise the trip, the lake, the kids and my parents who were celebrating their fiftieth wedding anniversary was awesome! I will post pics tomorrow. Ideas on this sore?


----------



## Eswmom (Jul 24, 2011)

Auto spell, oops on his neck sorry


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sounds like a hot spot, this will happen especially if the collar is left on and it is damp or wet under neath. Use some chlorhexidine on it, or calm coat and let it dry out, it won't hurt it to clip the hair around it. Hope this helps.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what is chlorhexadine?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Chlorhexidine


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

magicre said:


> what is chlorhexadine?


One of the best anti-bacterial cleansers, IMO.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Eswmom said:


> This past weekend we traveled to a lake house. Today, just before coming home we found a slightly bloody spot on his Mack, under his collar. It is the size of a dime, red and was slightly oozing. He cannot reach it to lick or scratch. He seems fine otherwise. The cottage was hot, ninety degrees, humid and my boy loves to swim. We checked him for ticks, none. We checked for flea, nne. There are ants, spiders, other ground bugs he may have been bit possibly? Do I clip some of his fur to keep it dry? Otherwise the trip, the lake, the kids and my parents who were celebrating their fiftieth wedding anniversary was awesome! I will post pics tomorrow. Ideas on this sore?


get it aspirated just to be sure.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It doesn't sound like a traditional "hot spot" to me. Hot spots are created from a dog licking, scratching and biting at a certain spot due to an irritant. Usually due to environmental allergies. 

It could be really similar to a traditional hot spot, but its possible that something in the water or some kind of bug bite. But I would also recommend clipping the fur away from the spot, keeping it clean and dry. Chlorohexidine is a great antiseptic cleanser, which can be found at Walgreens or similar stores. 

Chlorhexidine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i should know this because in hospital we used hibiclens. another d'oh moment. 

good stuff.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, in my experience, the hot spots don't tend to bleed like that, especially at the early stage. I use that chlorhexadine and a prescription spray called Betagen.  But, to be honest, I haven't noticed the prescription medication to be any better than what I can but over the counter. I just try to make sure it has something in it that actually dries out the area.


----------



## Eswmom (Jul 24, 2011)

Tonight I am going to have the area clipped free of fur, I sent hubby for the chlorahexidine too. I saw him trying to scratch but he really cannot reach it, I did find another spot behind his ear. I think he has spider bites and now that he is cool they are not swollen but quite red and annoying him too. I hate the idea of clipping his gorgeous mane but it is awful red and we cannot see others thru the fur. Poor guy, I typically shudder when I see dogs clipped for heat but in this case feel we have no better options.
thanks again


----------



## Eswmom (Jul 24, 2011)

His sore looks great. Clipped some fur, got chlorahexidie all seems good. Thanks


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Now that was one thing that ended for my dogs with RAW. Those that had them in the past NEVER had another one & I never saw any on my dogs since. I guess that this could mean that mine were allergic to something in their WONDERFUL Kibble?  Mine would get them on their beautiful faces. (


----------

